# Storage Wars: Texas



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure if this is supposed to be here or in Off Topic, but I'm fairly sure someone will inform me if I've been mistaken. That being said, let's jump into why you clicked on this thread: 

We all know much we just love to see furries come up in the media, especially reality shows and the like. This time, you guessed it, there was a segment on a new episode of Storage Wars: Texas. I'm honestly just too lazy to look for a link to the segment or the whole episode, but if someone manages to find one, I'll edit it into the OP here.

During the course of the show, a pair of burly fellows that work together discovered the unit they purchased had some animal costumes in it. After an internet search, they apparently found a couple to appraise the costumes, named Moon Howler and Cottonball. I have no idea if these were actors and it was all for the camera, or if these people were legit. Either way, it was all just so god-awfully cringe-worthy, as you've likely come to expect. 

Moon Howler answers the door in full suit, a wolf, introduces himself as such(no real name given, of course) and then proceeds to literally howl at the top of his lungs with his best impersonation of a wolf. When they go further inside the house, Cottonball, a rabbit, is sitting on the couch like some creepy ass criminally insane individual holding a stuffed animal like a baby or a cat and stroking it. After she introduces herself, they make a show of demonstrating "scritching," explain that they're not boyfriend/girlfriend and instead are just "yiffing," and tell the guys from the show what that means. 

In the end, they end up appraising a pig suit and elephant suit at $100 each and a panda head at $300, and offer the guys from the show $400 for the lot. I'm fairly sure they just wanted to get their money and GTFO because the Moon Howler was fumbling with his wallet and couldn't really manage the manual dexterity to get the bills out with his suit hands on, so one of the guys from the show takes the wallet from him, counts out come cash, declares that it's close enough, and then they leave. After the show is over, they show another segment in which Moon Howler and Cottonball go on to explain "fur piles" as well.

I was cringing and facepalming pretty much from the minute they opened the door to the time they left at the hilarious social awkwardness and sheer ineptness these people showed when dealing with the two fellows from the television series. So... yeah. There's that now.

Here's that promised edit, a link to the episode and a place to skip to. Be prepared for commercials, though: 



ShadowKat2K said:


> http://www.aetv.com/storage-wars-texas/video/yo-mary-raps-57653315525  ~ fast-forward to the segment at 13:29, only about 3 minutes of interest.   Do note the description of the episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> My sister was watching that.
> Those suits were terrible.
> Can't say anything about how they were acting since all I caught was a glance.



The suits were pretty terrible, but trust me when I say the way these people were acting was much, much worse.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 30, 2013)

The show is fake along with all those other storage auction shows.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Oct 30, 2013)

well, at least now we _know_ the show is fake XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Moon Howler answers the door in full suit, a wolf, introduces himself as such(no real name given, of course) and then proceeds to literally howl at the top of his lungs with his best impersonation of a wolf.



No, friend. This is not real.

You don't just find these people and _happen_ to be shooting a TV show.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe I should watch it, I dont know what a furpile is =S


----------



## Recel (Oct 30, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Maybe I should watch it, I dont know what a furpile is =S



You don't want to know. It's sticky, fuzzy, sweaty and full of STD.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 30, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Maybe I should watch it, I dont know what a furpile is =S



Well you see, a furpile is when a bunch of smelly men in costumes decide to pile on top each other for reasons beyond the comprehension of modern science and engage in what can only be described as either passive cuddling, or deep contemplation of where everything went wrong. 

Also blah blah, reality shows are fake blah.


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2013)

I luld


----------



## ShadowKat2K (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.aetv.com/storage-wars-texas/video/yo-mary-raps-57653315525  ~ fast-forward to the segment at 13:29, only about 3 minutes of interest.   Do note the description of the episode:



Ricky and Bubba will never be the same after a discovery leads them to a den of deviance.


Grr.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 30, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> No, friend. This is not real.
> 
> You don't just find these people and _happen_ to be shooting a TV show.



I'm honestly not entirely convinced it isn't staged. People lose their shit when national TV cameras are around, and given some of the examples of furries in the media we've seen in the past, part of me accepts the plausibility of this being real. Plus, the two guys that were selling the costumes looked quite genuinely uncomfortable to me. Their body language and demeanor also screamed that they just wanted to get the fuck out. 

Of course, none of this is definitive proof of anything one way or the other, so there is still the entire possibility it is, in fact, fake and the four of them are just half-decent actors.


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh my jesus, after watching? I luld even more than before, that was absolutely fucking hilarious. "Are you married?" "No, we're yiffing :V"


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 30, 2013)

Man I don't want to watch that. Furries can be so embarassing and awkward.


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2013)

Benign, if you want a laugh, I advise you watch it, it's just so horrible, that you can't help but laugh.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 30, 2013)

I've heard that all those Storage Wars-y shows are completely fake.

But, furries.
Furries with a need to show their "culture" to the entire world, against the world's will.
So I don't know.


----------



## powderhound (Oct 30, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I'm honestly not entirely convinced it isn't staged



Are you kidding me? Those are obviously not real furries. They're clearly actors and if you need any more convincing just look at the part where he intentionally pokes at the money to "fumble it." The whole thing was so clearly fake that it was actually good for the fandom. If they had found real creepy furries it prob would've been a real train wreck.

There are real furries at storage wars however:[video=youtube_share;vXVCfMbJFE0]http://youtu.be/vXVCfMbJFE0[/video]


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The show is fake along with all those other storage auction shows.



HEY! Barry is my hero. What he does is not fake!!!!


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 30, 2013)

THE LEVEL OF CRINGINESS IS TOO DAMN HIGH!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> THE LEVEL OF CRINGINESS IS TOO DAMN HIGH!



Tell me you're not resurrecting what I think you're resurrecting...


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 31, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Tell me you're not resurrecting what I think you're resurrecting...



You're saying that as if it died.


----------



## Troj (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm just amazed at the Texan-ness of these guys. "Bubba?" _Really?_

You know, given the ugliness of the generic mascot costumes, and actually, the clarity and crispness of the voices of the "furries" makes me wonder if you guys might actually be right about these people being actors.

Are we sure these people aren't all actors? If not, do casting people just have a massive file of Walking Stereotypes?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 31, 2013)

After watching the clip, I think it's pretty much a given that they're actors. Everything is just so played up to such ridiculous levels. And the head that they said was "amazing" was pretty piss-poor and something that would end up on one of those "durrsuits" sites.

But I've never met furries in person, so I don't really have any experience to back this up.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 31, 2013)

Troj said:


> I'm just amazed at the Texan-ness of these guys. "Bubba?" _Really?_
> 
> You know, given the ugliness of the generic mascot costumes, and actually, the clarity and crispness of the voices of the "furries" makes me wonder if you guys might actually be right about these people being actors.
> 
> Are we sure these people aren't all actors? If not, do casting people just have a massive file of Walking Stereotypes?



A large part of my indecisiveness on whether to believe these people are real or not comes from the nature of these sorts of TV shows. Yes, there's a possibility that the producers bought(or rented) some shitty costumes and rented a vacant house, put in some stock furniture, and hired a couple of people to act like over-the-top jackasses. But then there's evidence from pretty much every other non-professional person that has been on TV ever - the people that actually are the walking stereotypes and can't make reasonable decisions when they're told they're going to be put in front of a camera and millions of people will see them. Also, given that they claimed to have found them via the internet, I'd imagine the producers would have sent some people ahead to get them to sign legal paperwork(disclosure, use of likeness agreements and such) and wire in mics so that everything is camera-ready when they get there. I also wouldn't put it past the producers to have been the ones doing the internet search and screening the respondents to find the most ridiculous people to send them to. 

Unless some new evidence comes to life, it's a believe-whatever-you-want situation at this point, I suppose.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2013)

It's storage hunters. [they do show this in the UK!] what do you expect of it? 


It's like complaining that Man V Food only showcased the independant fast food restaurants in your local area, rather than visiting the michelain stars.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's storage hunters. [they do show this in the UK!] what do you expect of it?
> 
> 
> It's like complaining that Man V Food only showcased the independant fast food restaurants in your local area, rather than visiting the michelain stars.



Not entirely sure if this was directed at me as the OP, but just for the sake of clarification, I'm not complaining. As cringe-worthy as it is, I thought it was hilarious and just wanted to share since I hadn't seen a thread on it at the time of posting. It's just a couple of people acting like jackasses and we're mostly questioning and conjecturing on whether they're real furries or just actors hired to be over-the-top and entertaining. 

It also caught me a little off guard though since I was just running the TV for background noise when I glance over to see someone in full suit howling at two hefty rednecks on his porch. Most of the appraisers they go to are fairly well-mannered and professional, but this was just so wildly different that I thought it would at least amuse a few people around here.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 31, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> After watching the clip, I think it's pretty much a given that they're actors. Everything is just so played up to such ridiculous levels. And the head that they said was "amazing" was pretty piss-poor and something that would end up on one of those "durrsuits" sites.
> 
> But I've never met furries in person, so I don't really have any experience to back this up.



I'm pretty sure the rule of thumb is that there is no such thing as a furry who seems too ridiculous. Because you know damn well there's someone out there exactly like that. Except they probably don't have $400 to spend on shitty fursuits.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 1, 2013)

Probably fake, that blue rabbit suit looks awful.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 1, 2013)

Leon said:


> Benign, if you want a laugh, I advise you watch it, it's just so horrible, that you can't help but laugh.


Eugh. That was so staged and hard to watch. A hit parade of all the furry stereotypes.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 1, 2013)

While watching television, I saw a commercial for a reality tv show called hardcore pawn.  For about half a second during the commercial, I saw one fursuiter in the foreground at the display case, along with two suiters in the background.  This has me a bit worried.

Edit:  I couldn't find the advertisement on the internet.  So the only way you can see it is by either watching TruTv and waiting for the commercial to pop up, or scavenging for it on the internet (which I did not have a lot of luck doing). For the record, The only reason I was watching trutv was for impractical jokers.  I can't stand the other reality TV shows.


----------



## powderhound (Nov 1, 2013)

Troj said:


> makes me wonder if you guys might actually be right about these people being actors.



Troj. What in the world makes think they're furries? You're pretty perceptive person and have been around furs for a while now so I'm curious what makes you entertain that thought.

If they're so into furry that they are howling, yiffing and living in those suits why in the world wouldn't they have real fursuits. Especially if they're loaded enough to drop $400 on that stuff when real suits are available on furbid for the same price. They throw some jargon out there but they don't have mastery of the lingo. "Were yiffing." Shocking but not used in the fandom the way it was used there. Each of their comments is perfectly canned and does not reflect the way people think or speak naturally. Take the part where they huddle then in perfect sync shout out the dollar amount. They are too fluid, unawkward, and over-the-top even for the most gregarious person let alone a furry. The staged fumbling the money, he just pokes at it. 

For the same money the producer could have produced something just as ridiculous that was plausibly real. They where just too lazy to do their homework and did a CSI.  

We all know there are some wired a$$ furries out there, but these two aren't them.


----------



## Rinz (Nov 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> Wired ass? That sounds like a gross fetish.


I think there was a Futurama episode about it.


----------



## SeikoZoorhess (Nov 5, 2013)

As if this wasn't a punch in the face, now "Hardcore Pawn" made a huge joke out of furries as well. Apparently, all furries stink, and are weird freaks. Really? I think there are enough crazy people that show up on Hardcore Pawn, they don't need to make stunts or jokes out of stuff like this...


----------



## Machine (Nov 5, 2013)

SeikoZoorhess said:


> As if this wasn't a punch in the face, now "Hardcore Pawn" made a huge joke out of furries as well. Apparently, all furries stink, and are weird freaks. Really? I think there are enough crazy people that show up on Hardcore Pawn, they don't need to make stunts or jokes out of stuff like this...


Really, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Korpi (Nov 5, 2013)

ShadowKat2K said:


> http://www.aetv.com/storage-wars-texas/video/yo-mary-raps-57653315525  ~ fast-forward to the segment at 13:29, only about 3 minutes of interest.   Do note the description of the episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I died a little inside.


----------



## RatCoffee (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought this was hilarious. It's so bad it's good.

The hardcore pawn one that someone mentioned is kind of annoying, but meh. I'm sure those fursuiters smelled fine. With cute suits like that, I'm sure they wouldn't let them get all grimy.  But, you know... trutv.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 8, 2013)

well thanks for spoiling the show for all of us.


----------



## CrashRainbotron (Nov 10, 2013)

Guys... It should be obvious.  You've been epically trolled by a bunch of rednecks.  At about 10:10, Ricky says that he and his wife rent out animal costumes.  Once Bubba tells him his limited knowledge of furries, they go off-camera to cook up a plan to show the world what they think is the furry fandom, and con the producers into inflating their winnings total.  I'd bet Ricky's wife is "Cotton Ball," and "Moon Howler" is a friend who entertains in animal costumes, because his performance is much like that of somebody who habitually patronizes children at birthday parties. He agreed to pretend to accept the costumes at his home, because the producers know where Ricky lives.  After this fake transaction is completed, all costumes are returned to Ricky and his wife, and the money returned to their performer friend.  They probably offered to loan the costumes for free any time in exchange for helping with this scam.

Think about it. Ricky's wife rents out animal costumes. Ricky and Bubba were facing public humiliation for losing money on a locker full of garbage. They claim to have found "Moon Howler" and "Cotton Ball" online, but searches for them turn up no results. "Cotton Ball" very thoroughly disguises her voice, to the point of being unrecognizable. They examine the merchandise without removing their masks, and don't hardly look at them at all; but they somehow appraised them without being able to see very much.  The "furries" obviously knew enough about animal costumes to be part-time professionals, but their knowledge of furry fandom seems to match Bubba's preconceptions based on internet rumors and stereotypes. The entire encounter lives up to all of Bubba's prejudices, and seems to have been engineered to be as weird as possible without angering A&E's censors.


----------



## CrashRainbotron (Nov 10, 2013)

If you're quite bothered by Ricky and Bubba's scam to smear furries, here's how to send them fan mail: http://support.aetv.com/link/portal...-I-send-fan-mail-to-the-stars-of-Storage-Wars


----------



## RatCoffee (Nov 10, 2013)

CrashRainbotron said:


> Guys... It should be obvious.  You've been epically trolled by a bunch of rednecks. -snip-



Of course it is all made up. It's common knowledge that most "reality" shows are made up. Of course they try to make furry seem weird. If they just went to a typical fur to ask what they were worth, the answer would have been way different and it would have been boring. If they had gone to a normal costume shop? Boring. TV doesn't go for boring.




CrashRainbotron said:


> If you're quite bothered by Ricky and Bubba's scam to smear furries, here's how to send them fan mail: http://support.aetv.com/link/portal...-I-send-fan-mail-to-the-stars-of-Storage-Wars



Do not send them fan mail. Are you kidding me? They'll just laugh more. It's not like we are some sort of oppressed minority begging for social change. If they were being very sexist or something? Yeah, I would support sending fan mail and telling them what was wrong. But... furry fandom? We are just a bunch of nerds. People will laugh at us, and that's totally cool. No need to send angry fan mail.

I think you are thinking way too much into this. It's not some "scam" or "troll", it's television, baby. The Hollywood magic of laughing at dorky people. So what?


----------



## Riho (Nov 10, 2013)

CrashRainbotron said:


> If you're quite bothered by Ricky and Bubba's scam to smear furries, here's how to send them fan mail: http://support.aetv.com/link/portal...-I-send-fan-mail-to-the-stars-of-Storage-Wars


Furries "smear" themselves quite enough, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## JesseR92 (Nov 10, 2013)

Those suits they sold would be right at home on http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 11, 2013)

this made me cringe but I am glad tat they are just paid actors.


----------



## Lucient (Nov 11, 2013)

I puked a little in my mouth... I don't even think other fandoms could be that weird. Hell, I'd expect satanists to viewed better than these "Furs".


----------



## Antronach (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, a lot of it's staged. Kinda found out the hard way when my mom tried to go to the pawn store in las vegas to show them some authentic katanas, but to much surprise that the place gave you heirlooms for the guys to talk about.

But yeah, those actors are acting tame compared to some furries.


----------



## Troj (Nov 11, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Troj. What in the world makes think they're furries? You're pretty perceptive person and have been around furs for a while now so I'm curious what makes you entertain that thought.



I think what we have here is a failure to communicate, because I'm saying I _also_ suspect that they're actors. 

Normally, I'd be the type to "reality check" people who want to believe that TV weirdos_ must be_ actors or plants, but _these_ people actually smell like honest-to-god plants to me. So, part of me's surprised that the cry of "Too weird; must be fake" actually seems to be ringing true in this case. 

There are real sperg-furs, creeper-furs, and awkward-furs out there in the world, but these two don't act like any of 'em. To me, they acted like two normal people who were behaving awkwardly and strangely because they were occupying a strange and unfamiliar _role.

_


			
				[B said:
			
		

> CrashRainbotron]If you're quite bothered by Ricky and Bubba's scam to smear furries, here's how to send them fan mail: http://support.aetv.com/link/portal/...f-Storage-Wars



Now, if this is actually done right, it may not be a bad idea._ 

Wrong: _Wailing and whining about "fursecution" and "oppression" and all that jazz. Crying and whinging will only invite mockery.

_Right: _Calmly saying something to the effect of, "Hey, those were not our 'peeps' in your episode, and we don't appreciate you hiring actors or shills to put on a 'minstrel show' to represent us. You wouldn't do this with other groups, so please cut it out, or we, our friends, and our families will simply stop watching A&E."

There is definitely a double standard at work here that is worth lampshading, at least, since I think they know that they'd get into deep, deep shit if they were to engage in this type of so-called "playful trolling" with blacks, Hispanics, gays, Jews, Buddhists, Muslims, or practically anybody else, especially under the guise of doing "reality TV."


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 11, 2013)

If this really bothers anyone that much, then I think you may not want to participate in the fandom anymore. The stereotypes are there and they're going to remain there, whether we like it or not. That said, we know that this is just staged hilarity, and you should be fine knowing that. It's okay to laugh at yourself a little bit.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 15, 2013)

I think the clip was embarrassingly funny.


----------



## Vega (Nov 16, 2013)

What.  The.  Fuck.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

This really does not bother me at all. The media is always going to want to take the most extreme things they can, as those are what make the most profit. I was interviewed once by a new story about an event I attended (which wasn't furry-related), but beacuse I acted normal and average, it never made the news clip. Those people who were really extreme and outlandish, did, however. I don't doubt they are furries, but you can be sure that if they were mild-mannered and friendly, it probably wouldn't have made the cut. Just the way it is!


----------



## derpherp (Nov 23, 2013)

why does A&E air shows about buying storages and men with huge beards if it's initials stand for Art's & Entertainment ?

It's like someone named their restaurant  "Burger World" but actually sell nothing but mufflers and tires.

Does this happen to many American TV channels or am I only one exaggerating all of this?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 23, 2013)

derpherp said:


> why does A&E air shows about buying storages and men with huge beards if it's initials stand for Art's & Entertainment ?
> 
> It's like someone named their restaurant  "Burger World" but actually sell nothing but mufflers and tires.
> 
> Does this happen to many American TV channels or am I only one exaggerating all of this?



It happens more often than we'd like. There's an American channel called MTV, which is supposed to stand for Music Television, but they haven't shown any music since the 90's, instead it's all terrible reality shows about teenagers getting pregnant and "celebrities"(I use that term VERY loosely) living together.

There's also another channel called TLC, which is supposed to stand for The Learning Channel, but instead of educational shows it's all about people that have strange social quirks, various disabilities, and mental disorders.

Then there is The History Channel, which you would think is about history. Instead, we get aliens and the possibility of mechaHitler.

Oh, and the Syfy channel, which is supposed to be science fiction. Instead we get terrible b-movie creature features and horror, as well as other shows that are more fantasy or horror and not really science fiction.

I'm sure there are a few I'm leaving out, but you get the idea.


----------



## dukeydk (Nov 23, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> It happens more often than we'd like. There's an American channel called MTV, which is supposed to stand for Music Television, but they haven't shown any music since the 90's, instead it's all terrible reality shows about teenagers getting pregnant and "celebrities"(I use that term VERY loosely) living together.
> 
> There's also another channel called TLC, which is supposed to stand for The Learning Channel, but instead of educational shows it's all about people that have strange social quirks, various disabilities, and mental disorders.
> 
> ...



You forgot nat geo which is suppose to be about the planet but they show documentaries about taboo, border wars, and many other things.


----------



## derpherp (Nov 23, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> It happens more often than we'd like. There's an American channel called MTV, which is supposed to stand for Music Television, but they haven't shown any music since the 90's, instead it's all terrible reality shows about teenagers getting pregnant and "celebrities"(I use that term VERY loosely) living together.
> 
> There's also another channel called TLC, which is supposed to stand for The Learning Channel, but instead of educational shows it's all about people that have strange social quirks, various disabilities, and mental disorders.
> 
> ...



Why do they do that? doesn't that piss people off?


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

My internet is really slow and loading videos takes patience.
I'm not sure I want to try and load this only to find myself cringing and embarrassed watching this.

My parents used to watch Storage Wars. I don't know if they watch this rendition of it, but I sure hope they don't watch this.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 23, 2013)

dukeydk said:


> You forgot nat geo which is suppose to be about the planet but they show documentaries about taboo, border wars, and many other things.



Yeah, I knew there were others that I forgot - hard to keep track when you have 500 channels to select from.



derpherp said:


> Why do they do that? doesn't that piss people off?



I couldn't tell you for sure, but for many of them, I think it's a ratings game. The average uneducated American wants to see people being more wacky and fucked up than they are, so that's what these channels decide to indulge. Before long, it's all they show because that's what brings in the viewers, and more viewers means more ad money.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

"Reality TV" is an interesting oxymoron.


----------



## Troj (Nov 23, 2013)

derpherp said:


> Why do they do that? doesn't that piss people off?



Because all (?) of those channels are owned by the same corporation, Discovery Networks, and their approach is purely ratings-driven. So, apparently, people enjoy watching shows about ultra-fatties, mecha-Hitler, and bidding on storage containers.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 23, 2013)

Troj said:


> Because all of those channels are owned by the *same corporation, *and their approach is purely ratings-driven. So, apparently, people enjoy watching shows about ultra-fatties, mecha-Hitler, and bidding on storage containers.


Oh gawd, tell me more about this evil empire.


----------



## Troj (Nov 23, 2013)

The basics, at least:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/11/26/AR2007112602027.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_Communications


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 23, 2013)

Troj said:


> Well, here are the basics, at least: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_Communications


_DCI has global operations offering 28 network entertainment brands on  more than 100 channels in more than 180 countries in 39 languages for  over 1.5 billion subscribers around the globe._

noli me tangere


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 23, 2013)

It's simple:
â€‹MONEY!!!


----------

